

Core technology patented for mobile social networking - Shooter

GyPSii Awarded Core Patent in Mobile Social Networking:
”Friend Finding” now secured by patent for  
transmission of location-based information between mobile devices<p>23rd June, 2009 - Salo Finland and Amsterdam, The Netherlands - GeoSentric Oyj (NASDAQ OMX: 
GEO1V), developers of the award-winning GyPSii mobile social networking application (www.gypsii.com), 
today announced that the European Patent Office (EPO) has granted an EU-wide patent  for the 
transmission of location-based information between devices and the subsequent publishing of that 
information for viewing on a map.  This feature represents what the industry has coined “friend finding,” 
and as such, is the cornerstone of the combination of mobile social networking and location based 
services.   
This significant Friend Finding patented technology enables GyPSii users to locate and share information 
with friends to view on a map, and further protects intellectual property enabling key features such as 
pushing user generated place content or requesting a friend’s location so they can meet-up, on mobile 
devices. The company uses the patented technology in the friend finding capability to allow users to 
share their location over a mobile device.  Users can request or share their location and a favorite place 
location with one or many friends, from mobile device to mobile device, and view the location on a map 
on the device/s.<p>“Location adds context to the GyPSii social networking experience. It allows people to create, connect 
and share while on the move exploring their world,” explained Dan Harple, Executive Chairman of 
GeoSentric and GyPSii.  “The granting of this Patent to our technology portfolio rewards our continous 
pursuit of innovation and adds enormous value to our Intellectual Property assets.” 
The patent is the first of 6 patent technologies developed by GyPSii to be granted by the Patent Office. 
The capability can also be applied in other uses such as Fleet Management, Field Operations and 
Emergency Services. The patented technology is additionally embedded in the company’s line of TWIG 
products.   
The GyPSii application is available across a wide range of devices, including Samsung, Nokia, LG, Apple iPhone and BlackBerry handsets.
======
Shooter
They have several other "core" patents pending.

I hate this BS...companies patenting obvious things, often with blatant prior
art. I'm waiting to get a "cease-and-desist" letter for breathing from some
industrious patent troll.

